# Choose a pigeon loft



## DAN # (Jul 29, 2012)

the pigeon loft of your choice and why


----------



## DAN # (Jul 29, 2012)

How many birds would fall into this loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

depending on what breed of pigeon one wants and what they are doing with them would dictate what best kind of loft one would build. examples are, homers need trap doors and breeding sections.. fancy birds that are not let out can have a flight aviary, rollers I have seen are kept in kitt boxes for period of time. so it really just depends on the breed and what you are doing with them.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Pigeons, Naturally Prefer to roost/sleep up high. Really High up, like on top of a bulding, or, more often than not, the Side of the building. They do not sleep in trees however.
What you have there is good for starting out with, but consider the Pigeons Natural abilities compaired to what you have supplied them.
So, now what do we do?
Are you into production/sales, or should we take a step back, and take a good look, from a Birds eye View, as to how we would Roost?
Pigeons, in the Wild, do NOT need a house!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

DAN # said:


> the pigeon loft of your choice and why


i guess you can have 6 birds in there


----------

